# Washington Crossing the Delaware purple print pot lids



## TROG (Aug 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## TROG (May 2, 2015)

TROG said:
			
		

> double post


Just to refresh this subject as has been very quiet this year


----------



## nhpharm (May 4, 2015)

Those are beauties!  Someday I'll find an American pot lid...dug for 15 years in New Hampshire and never even found a pot lid shard.  Been digging in Texas now for 3 years and have found several bases, one broken English bear's grease lid, and one intact French lid.


----------



## TROG (Jun 13, 2015)

[attachment=washingtoncrossing.jpg] Here is the most desirable of the Washington Crossing the Delaware Pot Lids


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow, how much do pot lids go for?


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 16, 2015)

Some English lids are very cheap.  Most American lids are moderately expensive.  I believe there is one lid from Nevada and it is high dollar.


----------



## TROG (Jun 17, 2015)

[attachment=cole.jpg] Here is the Nevada Pot Lid


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting that!  I've never see one in person but have heard tell of them.


----------

